# 120p in Thermionic builds...



## Willybomb (Mar 28, 2020)

Gudday all.  I built a Thermionic OD way back when with one of the original or 2nd run boards.  I swapped the 120p out for a 1.5n and that pedal, from memory, didn't have any squeal or whistle as a result.  I certainly didn't need a buffer in it, and it's since been sold.  I've built the Thermionic Deluxe stock, no whistle, but I find the BE-OD side a bit noisy compared to the Shirley, and I don't recall the first one with the mod being noisy.

Is that a mod people are still doing?  I have an older PCB that I'm about to finish populating test, and a clone that has been boxed but has the whine on certain settings (even with a buffer in front, although putting a DS-1 in front of that kills the noise and whine).

Original build included for reference (the BE-OD has been dual gain channeled, and the whole box swaps between the

 BE-OD and a modified Fetto).


----------



## Willybomb (Apr 2, 2020)

Ok, so an update - did upped the 120p to 1n5 in two boards (one a pedalpcb board, the other not), and it removed the squeal in both.  The PEdalpcb board is substantially quieter than the other BE-OD board.


----------

